# Generación de críos desagradecidos



## Kremlink (13 Feb 2022)

Os comento: 

Niñato de 21 años al que conozco me pide que le saque el coche inmovilizado por la guardia civil en un control. Ni me da las gracias. 
Espere a que me escribiera después del incidente dándome las gracias y ni siquiera me ha contestado.

Le he puesto a parir pero me pasa x gelipollas, estos criajos no tiene. Ni la más mínimo noción de agradecimiento, de humildad, van ciegos de soberbia y sobrepasados de autoestima, faltos en mínimos de saber ser hombre, y no bestia.

Es el típico niñato hijo de familia desestructurada. 
Siempre pensé q estos críos tenían más madurez por tener una infancia un poco desapegado, pero me parece Ami que son más consentidos y gelipollas que los d familia normal.
Ya me va pasando más veces que doy con este perfil.


----------



## McLovin (13 Feb 2022)

Yo también lo veo a mi alrededor. Son la generación del "soy especial", "soy único", "arrodillaos todos ante mi". Y además, son la generación del mínimo esfuerzo: lo quieren todo pero sin mover un dedo. Internet y las redes sociales les está friendo el cerebro.


----------



## Kremlink (13 Feb 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> Yo también lo veo a mi alrededor. Son la generación del "soy especial", "soy único", "arrodillaos todos ante mi". Y además, son la generación del mínimo esfuerzo: lo quieren todo pero sin mover un dedo. Internet y las redes sociales les está friendo el cerebro.



Yo creo q internet tiene mucha culpa pero la deriva moral y que sean hijos de postboomers tiene mucho que ver.

Los boomers al menos tenían esa rancia pero valorable cierta heredad de valores de las postrimerías del franquismo.

Los postboomers langostinos son ya NWO totalmente.
Y eso unido a los divorcios ha creado esta generación de subnormales, q ya son producto de sino los peores, al menos los menos mejores


----------



## Kremlink (13 Feb 2022)

Os cuento otra tb: 
Criajo que me pide una camisa para currar: JAMAS HE VUELTO A SABER DE LA CAMISA ni me lo ha agradecido.


Otra: criajo me pide 5€ pa porros en pleno confinamiento y se lo dejo donde la publicidad Demi portal. Si no le llamo no hubiera sabido siquiera que pasó a por el dinero.


----------



## Shadowex (13 Feb 2022)

Kremlink dijo:


> Os cuento otra tb:
> Criajo que me pide una camisa para currar: JAMAS HE VUELTO A SABER DE LA CAMISA ni me lo ha agradecido.
> 
> 
> Otra: criajo me pide 5€ pa porros en pleno confinamiento y se lo dejo donde la publicidad Demi portal. Si no le llamo no hubiera sabido siquiera que pasó a por el dinero.



Eso te pasa por ayudar a los demas


----------



## Jevitronka (13 Feb 2022)

A mí mis primos me abrazan, me besan y me dicen que me quieren. Son buenos niños


----------



## Jevitronka (13 Feb 2022)

No me parece normal, siguen siendo tus primos


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (13 Feb 2022)

Kremlink dijo:


> Os comento:
> 
> Niñato de 21 años al que conozco me pide que le saque el coche inmovilizado por la guardia civil en un control. Ni me da las gracias.
> Espere a que me escribiera después del incidente dándome las gracias y ni siquiera me ha contestado.
> ...



Hombre, ser hijo de familia desestructurada es lo que tiene. Lo de ser agradecido se lo dejamos a los bien nacidos.


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (13 Feb 2022)

El 80% de los menores de treinta son unos inútiles egocéntricos con el cerebro hecho polvo por el exceso de móvil y porros. No son buenos compañeros de trabajo o vecinos y desde luego hamijos. A ellas se las puede aguantar un rato con tal de follar, a ellos lo justo e imprescindible cuando las circumstancias obliguen.


----------



## Tails (13 Feb 2022)

educados por los langostas


----------



## saturn (13 Feb 2022)

Es lo q abunda, a los criajos de hoy en día, se lo han dado todo, como caído del cielo. No saben lo q es tener q esforzarse para conseguir algo.
Yo con mis dos sobrinos estaba harto, no eran capaces ni de saludarme. Cuando llegaba Navidad les daba 70 euros a cada uno, pues ni las gracias me daban. Cara de asco me ponían, les debía parecer poco... 
Llegó la pandemia y mi hermana, covidiana perdida, dijo q mejor no juntarnos en Navidad, asi q me he ahorrado todos esos euros en estos dos últimos años.
La verdad q ya no pienso dar más dinero si no me dan ni las gracias.


----------



## Jevitronka (13 Feb 2022)

Yo entiendo por normal que tu familia es tu familia, pienses o no diferente


----------



## Kremlink (13 Feb 2022)

Me recuerda a un colega que tiene un hijo de 22 años que desde los 10 no le dirige la palabra pero la JUEZA le obliga a seguir dándole paguica


----------



## Ebonycontractor (13 Feb 2022)

cuando su padres langosta mueran ya se toparán con el mundo real, jarro de agua fria


----------



## electricogrado (13 Feb 2022)

Antaño muchos padres decian a sus hijos cuando alguien les daba algo la frase: "que se dice" ? ( fuera esta frase o otras similares)
De esta manera a la gente se le enseñaba EDUCACION, y dar las gracias a las personas que te hagan cualquier tipo de favor, formando esto parte de una minima educacion y sentido civico, de la amistad o la relacion que tengas tu con ese chico.
Tu no has hecho mal, has hecho un acto de ayuda a una persona en base a unos principios basicos de ayuda mutua.
Mira la parte buena, a ese PERSONAJE tal y como es no dudes que en un futuro te pida favores, y a lo mejor de mayor envergadura economica, pero ahora ya sabes lo que deberas hacer.


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (13 Feb 2022)

Los niños hacen lo que ven en sus padres o los familiares que les críen. No vienen así de serie.


----------



## Tonald Drump (13 Feb 2022)

Lo que van es ciegos de cabreo, el problema es tuyo si no puedes verlo. Y sí, falta educación y modales pero la pérdida de todo eso es culpa de las putas langostas, como siempre, que era mucho más chupiguay el libertinaje y lo contrario es fascista.

Ahora a pagarlo.


----------



## electricogrado (13 Feb 2022)

saturn dijo:


> Es lo q abunda, a los criajos de hoy en día, se lo han dado todo, como caído del cielo. No saben lo q es tener q esforzarse para conseguir algo.
> Yo con mis dos sobrinos estaba harto, no eran capaces ni de saludarme. Cuando llegaba Navidad les daba 70 euros a cada uno, pues ni las gracias me daban. Cara de asco me ponían, les debía parecer poco...
> Llegó la pandemia y mi hermana, covidiana perdida, dijo q mejor no juntarnos en Navidad, asi q me he ahorrado todos esos euros en estos dos últimos años.
> La verdad q ya no pienso dar más dinero si no me dan ni las gracias.



Los crios son niños al fin y al cabo, no puedes esperar de un niño que actue como deberia, pues esta en periodo de formacion aun, hay quien tiene la culpa es la MADRE Y EL PADRE SI ES QUE ESTAN, por no cojer y educar a tus sobrinos, no deberias tomarselo a mal a los crios.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Feb 2022)

La sensación de que tienen todo al alcance de un clic les hace percibir la vida como si no hubiese que esforzarse por nada. 

Como hay tanta superabundancia de contenidos , si algo no lo encuentran, pasan página y se concentran en otro. 

Recuerdo la de años que estuve ahorrando para poder comprar mi primera cámara fotográfica réflex, un sueño que no estaba al alcance de cualquiera. Cuando por fin la conseguí me sentí la persona más afortunada del mundo y valoré el objeto sacándole el máximo partido.

Así era con todo . Comprar un cd de música era una pasta . ahora simplemente pulsan con el dedo en el móvil.


----------



## Soy forero (13 Feb 2022)

Ya lo devorarán los menas, no te preocupes


----------



## Kremlink (13 Feb 2022)

Tonald Drump dijo:


> Lo que van es ciegos de cabreo, el problema es tuyo si no puedes verlo. Y sí, falta educación y modales pero la pérdida de todo eso es culpa de las putas langostas, como siempre, que era mucho más chupiguay el libertinaje y lo contrario es fascista.
> 
> Ahora a pagarlo.



De cabreo de qué? 

Este niñato lleva percutiendo chortinas desde los 15...Cabreado deberiamos estar los nacidos en los 80 q en el instituto vivíamos rodeados de monjas clausura convertidas muy puntualmente en putas con 4 alfas


----------



## vayaquesi (13 Feb 2022)

No es por defender a los chavales, pero habría que veros a vosotros a su edad. Que venimos de la época del pelotazo inmobiliario, normalización de la corrupción, pacto con terroristas en el gobierno, etcétera.
Que siempre la misma historia, que si la generación que viene es muy mala, pero eh, el hecho de que el país esté en la mierda no es culpa suya, las cosas como son.


----------



## Kremlink (13 Feb 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> No es por defender a los chavales, pero habría que veros a vosotros a su edad. Que venimos de la época del pelotazo inmobiliario, normalización de la corrupción, pacto con terroristas en el gobierno, etcétera.
> Que siempre la misma historia, que si la generación que viene es muy mala, pero eh, el hecho de que el país esté en la mierda no es culpa suya, las cosas como son.



Esos chavales NO SE ENTERAN DE NADA, no saben nada de pelotazos inmobiliarios, ni de corrupción ni de política 


Estos chavales follan conejas, fuman petas y andan atrás alante 'de liada' 

Cabreados estamos los q cumplimos con los estudios y somos capaces a estar sobrios para ver esta debacle


----------



## 시켈 ! (13 Feb 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> No es por defender a los chavales, pero habría que veros a vosotros a su edad. Que venimos de la época del pelotazo inmobiliario, normalización de la corrupción, pacto con terroristas en el gobierno, etcétera.
> Que siempre la misma historia, que si la generación que viene es muy mala, pero eh, el hecho de que el país esté en la mierda no es culpa suya, las cosas como son.



Cuando nosotros suspendíamos o la liábamos en clase, los padres nos echaban la bronca a nosotros. Ahora muchos padres se la echan a los profesores. 
Tras la LOGSE se fue inculcando la idea de que los alumnos no deben frustrarse (de aquella hasta quitaron las notas, para poner lo de "debe mejorar" en vez de suspensos), y la cosa ha ido empeorando. 
Y la política y economía se la suda a la mayoría de ellos. No creo que les afecte todo eso que dices.


----------



## perrosno (13 Feb 2022)

No sólo los niñatos, es la neosociedac en general, que vamos el 99,9% a nuestra bola sin importarnos una mierda los demás.


----------



## 시켈 ! (13 Feb 2022)

Basta con oirles hablar, no saben expresarse. Cada vez que entrevistan a adolescentes por la calle me da vergüenza ajena.
Y escribir tampoco lo hacen mucho mejor.


----------



## ueee3 (13 Feb 2022)

Puede ser que no tengan hermanos?


----------



## ueee3 (13 Feb 2022)

Cosas que pasan. Pero tú como su padre siempre serás culpable, en cierta medida, de eso.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (13 Feb 2022)

Baa tío gracias contento


----------



## juantxxxo (13 Feb 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> No sólo los niñatos, es la neosociedac en general, que vamos el 99,9% a nuestra bola sin importarnos una mierda los demás.



THIS

Tú te relacionas con esos que llamáis langostos por aquí??????? porque madre mía........ se cría lo que se mama.


----------



## BOOM3 (13 Feb 2022)

Desagradecidos de toda la mierda que nos habeis traido eh? Langosta de mierda


----------



## Cognome (13 Feb 2022)

Yo no me paro ni hablo, con nadie menor de 30 años, esos son soldados de Satanás fabricados en serie, acelerar el paso o correr a toda hostia.


----------



## Jake el perro (13 Feb 2022)

Kremlink dijo:


> Ya me va pasando más veces que doy con este perfil.



Pues entonces la culpa es solo tuya.


----------



## SPQR (13 Feb 2022)

Hace ya tiempo.

Lo de dar las gracias ya no se estila en las generaciones de los últimos 20-25 años. Eso es cosa de biegos y de fachas.

La culpa será de los padres, supongo.

A mí dos veces no me pasa. Cuando no me agradecen un favor, les borro, por aquello de que es de bien nacido ser agradecido. Los malnacidos, lo mas lejos posible.



McLovin dijo:


> Yo también lo veo a mi alrededor. Son la generación del "soy especial", "soy único", "arrodillaos todos ante mi". Y además, son la generación del mínimo esfuerzo: lo quieren todo pero sin mover un dedo. Internet y las redes sociales les está friendo el cerebro.



hay muchos así, cierto. Hay que mantenerlos a distancia y no darles ni agua, a menos que se lo merezcan.


----------



## Deusvult93 (13 Feb 2022)

Por una experiencia con un chaval de 21 años, generalizas. Entiendo.


----------



## cerero (13 Feb 2022)

Tienes mucha razón. Sólo hay que ver algunos mensajes de este foro, especialmente cuando se habla de los mayores.


----------



## SolyCalma (13 Feb 2022)

Lo que no entiendo es por que le haceis favores a gilipollas desagradecidos, ya tengan 15, 40 o 70 años.


Que estas nuevas generaciones sean gilipollas pues no me extraña con esos padres de mierda.


----------



## opinator (13 Feb 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> Yo también lo veo a mi alrededor. Son la generación del "soy especial", "soy único", "arrodillaos todos ante mi". Y además, son la generación del mínimo esfuerzo: lo quieren todo pero sin mover un dedo. *Internet y las redes sociales les está friendo el cerebro.*



... Y los padres, que los ablandan y agilipollan desde pequeños.

En los 80 un crío callaba y obedecía junto a sus hermanos y primos en las reuniones familiares. Hoy ese crío es hijo único y mimado por la familia.

Recordad: en casa se les da *educación* y en el colegio se les da *instrucción*.


----------



## inteño (13 Feb 2022)

opinator dijo:


> ...
> Recordad: en casa se les da *educación* y en el colegio se les da *instrucción*.



Sobre lo que s eles da en el colegio mejor no hablemos, que es todavía peor que lo que se les da en casa...


----------



## Charo afgana (13 Feb 2022)

Te arreglo el título del post...

*"Generación de desagradecidos"*

El egoísmo es algo general en esta sociedad, los críos han aprendido de los padres,

estamos rodeados de gente tironucable de todas las edades.


----------



## Poseidón (13 Feb 2022)

Es una generacion que tiene absolutamente TODO. Via padres (tardolangostas) o abuelos (langostas premium), no valoran nada ni prestan atencion a nada.

Y los que vienen detras de 10 años son incluso peores. Ojito.


----------



## moritobelo (13 Feb 2022)

Kremlink dijo:


> Os cuento otra tb:
> Criajo que me pide una camisa para currar: JAMAS HE VUELTO A SABER DE LA CAMISA ni me lo ha agradecido.
> 
> 
> Otra: criajo me pide 5€ pa porros en pleno confinamiento y se lo dejo donde la publicidad Demi portal. Si no le llamo no hubiera sabido siquiera que pasó a por el dinero.




Te pide un crio 5 euros pa porros y tu se los das. 
Tu lo que eres es tonto, sin mas.


----------



## Fausto1880 (13 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> A mí mis primos me abrazan, me besan y me dicen que me quieren. Son buenos niños



¿Cuánto les das?


----------



## opinator (13 Feb 2022)

Gensanta... Ya salió un parguelas con "el capitalismo".  

Es educación: usar o pedir sólo lo que necesite y ya. Enseñar al crío a valorar, a que se esfuerce, hacerle ver el valor de las cosas dando ejemplo en casa, prestándole atención y diciéndole las cosas claramente.

Luego están el carácter y entorno del niño. Y los padres: si son gilipollas crearán un gilipollas; si son sensatos, lo harán bien.

Déjate de capitalismos y gilipolleces...


----------



## Jevitronka (13 Feb 2022)

Fausto1880 dijo:


> ¿Cuánto les das?



Si hablas de paga, pocas veces se la habré dado en mi vida. Lo que hago es estar con ellos siempre que puedo, jugar con ellos, ayudarles con la tarea, interesarme por su vida y no tratarlos como subnormales.


----------



## bocadRillo (13 Feb 2022)

No tener hijos en estos tiempos satánicos es la pura saluc.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (13 Feb 2022)

*¡Que regresen las cartillas de urbanidad!*​






























*








Códigos sociales de urbanidad y de buenas maneras [III]


Pliegos de cordel, tradición oral, romances, coplas de ciego, folklore




adarve5.blogspot.com




**








Códigos sociales de urbanidad y de buenas maneras [IV]


Pliegos de cordel, tradición oral, romances, coplas de ciego, folklore




adarve5.blogspot.com




*


https://www.protocolo.org/modelos/cursos-y-manuales/cartilla-moderna-de-urbanidad-para-ninos/buena-educacion-en-las-visitas.html


----------



## Libertyforall (13 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Si hablas de paga, pocas veces se la habré dado en mi vida. Lo que hago es estar con ellos siempre que puedo, jugar con ellos, ayudarles con la tarea, interesarme por su vida y no tratarlos como subnormales.



Pues eso está bien.

Cuidarles y jugar con ellos pero a la vez tratarles como se merecen. Puede sonar contradictorio, pero ni mucho menos.

Tu trátalos como lo que son, que la chavalada ya encontrará (no hablo de tus primos en particular) quien les trate como subnormales.


----------



## Jevitronka (13 Feb 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Pues eso está bien.
> 
> Cuidarles y jugar con ellos pero a la vez tratarles como se merecen. Puede sonar contradictorio, pero ni mucho menos.
> 
> Tu trátalos como lo que son, que la chavalada ya encontrará (no hablo de tus primos en particular) como subnormales.



Saben que voy a estar ahí para lo que sea sin juzgarlos ni reñirlos, y eso vale más que todo el oro del mundo


----------



## Libertyforall (13 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Saben que voy a estar ahí para lo que sea sin juzgarlos ni reñirlos, y eso vale más que todo el oro del mundo



Pero es lo que dices... Yo veo que mucha gente de esta suciedad trata a los chavales como a la mierda. Quizá no cuando tienen 6 años o menos, pero sí cuando tienen de 7 a 12.


----------



## Kremlink (13 Feb 2022)

moritobelo dijo:


> Te pide un crio 5 euros pa porros y tu se los das.
> Tu lo que eres es tonto, sin mas.



Me dio la vara con que tenía ansiedad y necesitaba urgentemente tenerla q no tenía medicación etc etc 
Q son 5€? Por ver cómo respiraba después mismamente.


----------



## Kremlink (13 Feb 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Basta con oirles hablar, no saben expresarse. Cada vez que entrevistan a adolescentes por la calle me da vergüenza ajena.
> Y escribir tampoco lo hacen mucho mejor.



Y cuando oyes a chavales random de EEUU hablar flipas la oratoria q tienen...tengan cultura o no menudo desparpajo. Los jóvenes d aquí parecen SUBNORMALES


----------



## Libertyforall (13 Feb 2022)

Kremlink dijo:


> Me dio la vara con que tenía ansiedad y necesitaba urgentemente tenerla q no tenía medicación etc etc
> Q son 5€? Por ver cómo respiraba después mismamente.



Por qué has caído tantas veces con la misma piedra? 

Pensabas que cada una de las situaciones nuevas no era como las anteriores?

Era tal la escoria aa que ayudaste que temía que hicieran algo peor (herir o matar a alguien, por ejemplo)?


----------



## Kremlink (13 Feb 2022)

Tengo 


BOOM3 dijo:


> Desagradecidos de toda la mierda que nos habeis traido eh? Langosta de mierda



35 años


----------



## Kremlink (13 Feb 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Por qué has caído tantas veces con la misma piedra?
> 
> Pensabas que cada una de las situaciones nuevas no era como las anteriores?
> 
> Era tal la escoria aa que ayudaste que temía que hicieran algo peor (herir o matar a alguien, por ejemplo)?



Sí, robarle a su abuela iba acabar haciendo


----------



## Libertyforall (13 Feb 2022)

Lo que no entiendo es por qué se habla solo de los chavales en este hilo, si los que tienen menos de 45 años son también subnormales perdidos.


----------



## Hermes Trismegisto (13 Feb 2022)

Visto el país de mierda que ha dejado la generación langosta, veo hasta lógico que se propusiera eutanasiar a todos los mayores de 65 años y que sus propiedades pasaran a los jóvenes, para que puedan formar familias y que España se levante de nuevo.


----------



## Charo afgana (13 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> A mí mis primos me abrazan, me besan y me dicen que me quieren. Son buenos niños



A esas edades se hacen más pajas que un mono,

simplemente están arrimando cebolleta a la tía.


----------



## Pio Pio (13 Feb 2022)

Los chavales son el reflejo del ambiente donde se han criado, seguro que sus padres son algo gilipollas también.
Desagradecidos los hay, y tontos también.
La semana pasada le llevé todo el material que me sobró de mi reforma al que me lo vendió, puede que le llevase material por valor de 50 euros, y no me dio ni las gracias, (si lo llego a saber lo tiro al contenedor).


----------



## Jevitronka (13 Feb 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> A esas edades se hacen más pajas que un mono,
> 
> simplemente están arrimando cebolleta a la tía.



No he dicho edades


----------



## asakopako (13 Feb 2022)

Los niñatos son mierda. Luego todo el día quejándose de que los langostos, que los menas, que los americanos. Pero ellos con el móvil de mierda todo el rato.

Poco me parece y poco hambre pasan toda esa piara de subnormales hijos de puta. A ver si las ponzoñas se llevan a unos cuantos.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (13 Feb 2022)

No, desde mucho antes del franquismo y abarcando parte del mismo (creo que la mitad en años). Cito:



> La mayoría de los manuales escolares de urbanidad se desarrollaron preferentemente durante la segunda mitad del siglo XIX y principios del XX, aunque siguieron reeditándose hasta alcanzar, incluso, las postrimerías de la dictadura franquista.



FUENTE: Códigos sociales de urbanidad y de buenas maneras [III]


----------



## moritobelo (13 Feb 2022)

Kremlink dijo:


> Y cuando oyes a chavales random de EEUU hablar flipas la oratoria q tienen...tengan cultura o no menudo desparpajo. Los jóvenes d aquí parecen SUBNORMALES



Ellos parecen subnormales y tu que les das 5 euros pa porros porque si, que pareces??


----------



## Biff Howard Tannen (13 Feb 2022)

Se dice girapollas


----------



## Makla (14 Feb 2022)

inteño dijo:


> Sobre lo que s eles da en el colegio mejor no hablemos, que es todavía peor que lo que se les da en casa...



Gran verdad. 



Hermes Trismegisto dijo:


> Visto el país de mierda que ha dejado la generación langosta, veo hasta lógico que se propusiera eutanasiar a todos los mayores de 65 años y que sus propiedades pasaran a los jóvenes, para que puedan formar familias y que España se levante de nuevo.



¿ sabes que pasaría con esos pisos? Que se los venderian para ir de viaje. Porque ellos lo valen. 

Yo creo que tenemos tal crisis de identidad, de valores, de educación, que vamos directos al colapso. O damos un salta hacia atrás, para reconducir la situación, o el mundo musulmán se nos come la tostada.


----------



## ashe (14 Feb 2022)

Os quejáis de los jóvenes actuales cuando esto son el fruto de 40 años de lobotomización por la gente mayor de 50 años... además de que un forero lo ha resumido bastante bien



ATARAXIO dijo:


> La sensación de que tienen todo al alcance de un clic les hace percibir la vida como si no hubiese que esforzarse por nada.
> 
> Como hay tanta superabundancia de contenidos , si algo no lo encuentran, pasan página y se concentran en otro.
> 
> ...


----------



## vayaquesi (14 Feb 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Cuando nosotros suspendíamos o la liábamos en clase, los padres nos echaban la bronca a nosotros. Ahora muchos padres se la echan a los profesores.
> Tras la LOGSE se fue inculcando la idea de que los alumnos no deben frustrarse (de aquella hasta quitaron las notas, para poner lo de "debe mejorar" en vez de suspensos), y la cosa ha ido empeorando.
> Y la política y economía se la suda a la mayoría de ellos. No creo que les afecte todo eso que dices.





Kremlink dijo:


> Esos chavales NO SE ENTERAN DE NADA, no saben nada de pelotazos inmobiliarios, ni de corrupción ni de política
> 
> 
> Estos chavales follan conejas, fuman petas y andan atrás alante 'de liada'
> ...



Vale, lo que vosotros digáis, pero el objetivo de la educación de los menores es que se conviertan en adultos autosuficientes que como conjunto construyan una sociedad mejor, y ninguna generación lo ha conseguido, a excepción de la época franquista, donde todo era impuesto.

Y ya puesto a hacer críticas, creo que la generación de la EGB es una de las más soberbias y prepotentes que ha conocido este país, presumiendo de que la EGB era más dura que la Logse, o que ellos eran gente muy sociable y modernos, cuando lo cierto es que también había mucha droga y delincuencia, donde el bullying estaba a la orden del día.
Si al menos esa generación hubiese hecho una mejor sociedad, pues todavía les daría la razón, pero es que lo cierto en este país todo va a peor.

De todas formas para ser justos no creo que con las nuevas generaciones vayan a mejorar las cosas.

Por lo tanto pienso que todas las generaciones de este país han sido una mierda, cada una a su manera, donde cada uno ha mirado por lo suyo y que cada palo aguante su vela.

La prueba está en que estas nuevas generaciones están marcadas por los menas, pero quién los ha traído? Ahí está la respuesta.


----------



## Caddy (14 Feb 2022)

No hace falta enfadarse. Lo que te ha sucedido es algo tremendamente bueno.

Al contestarle le has dejado claro que te afecta y se ha descojonado de ti, como buen infraser que será.

Tendrías que haberlo dejado estar y al siguiente marrón en el que se meta pasar de él si te pide ayuda. Tú te quitas un peso de encima y él se jode por subnormal.

Pero eso no es cuestión de joven o viejo. Hay infraseres en todos los rangos de edad.


----------



## Jevitronka (14 Feb 2022)

Demasiado porno de incesto veis vosotros y demasiadas pajas con niños os hacéis ¿No seréis curas vascos?


----------



## eL PERRO (14 Feb 2022)

La generacion de los que asesinan a sus padres porque a ellos nadie los deja un viernes sin botellon

Y al 90% de la gente le parece bien


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (14 Feb 2022)

Haz bien y no mires a quién. El que está en lo alto que todo lo ve, te recompensará. No es preocupeis por lo que hagan los otros.


----------



## Jevitronka (14 Feb 2022)

Son pequeños, de 16 para abajo


----------



## Jevitronka (14 Feb 2022)

No, si al final te voy a coger asco


----------



## Jevitronka (14 Feb 2022)

Lo que describes es totalmente repulsivo


----------



## Jevitronka (14 Feb 2022)

El resto de foreros que tú deseas que contesten se follarian a su madre si pudieran, no creo que sean un buen ejemplo


----------



## Jevitronka (14 Feb 2022)

De 5 a 16


----------



## Jevitronka (14 Feb 2022)

Y que tiene que ver eso con querer trincarte a tu familia? Será igual de repulsivo con 16 años que con 97


----------



## Sir Connor (14 Feb 2022)

Ahora entiendo porque prefiero los comics a la vida familiar...


----------



## AssGaper (14 Feb 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> Yo también lo veo a mi alrededor. Son la generación del "soy especial", "soy único", "arrodillaos todos ante mi". Y además, son la generación del mínimo esfuerzo: lo quieren todo pero sin mover un dedo. Internet y las redes sociales les está friendo el cerebro.



Pero si es que son tontos de remate.Me los paso a todos por la piedra precisamente alimentadoles el ego.

El otro día uno se partió la cabeza con la moto precisamente por venirse arriba por hacer el gamba. Si les metes la bronca se te encaran,pero si les alabas la azaña y le retas que lo repita,lo más seguro que acabe entrando Darwin en acción y acabe reventado y soluciones el problema antes.


----------



## ueee3 (14 Feb 2022)

La culpa es de los padres, sí, pero de esa pareja y habría que ver quién es el mayor culpable. Por lo que cuentas, parece que el padre, pero no se puede juzgar sin conocer todos los detalles.


----------



## _Random_ (14 Feb 2022)

Langostazos recibiendo lo que educaron y en general la sociedad que han cagado. Me nutre.


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (14 Feb 2022)

Las nuevas generaciones son diferentes, ni mejores ni peores. Pero esta es una generación perdida por la pobreza. Llevamos 15 años de desempleo juvenil para todos, desilusionados y sin sueños. Se evaden con redes sociales y juguetes tecnológicos como otras generaciones lo han hecho antes con el alcoholismo, la ludopatía o la heroína.


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (14 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> no tratarlos como subnormales.



Cierto. Si son conscientes de que les estás tratando como a subnormales les hundes la autoestima, se vuelven reservados y viven en su mundo imaginario dentro se su burbuja. Incluso al llegar a mayores pueden transformarse en copitos de nieve.


----------



## bocadRillo (14 Feb 2022)

lo común que veo es a mucha gentuza teniendo hijos que no saben educar


----------



## coronavirus2020 (14 Feb 2022)

Totalmente de acuerdo, a mi oficina llegó uno hace 2 años con 26 años….actuaba y sigue actuando como si hubiera llegado a salvar la empresa. Aclaro que llegó con 0 experiencia, un puesto de trainee.

Soberbio y arrogante a nivel vomitivo. Lo invito a reuniones con clientes y en la última por ej. al finalizar se pone a explicarme a mi, (que tengo 20 años de experiencia) las ventajas de la estrategia que le recomendamos al cliente.

En otra ocasión le dije que oí a 2 compañeros de RRHH hablando de la empresa de manera preocupada y mencionando la inflación, pues se pone a explicarme QUE es la inflación….me quedé en shock con la boca abierta literalmente sin saber que responder.

Monopoliza TODAS las conversaciones. He tenido que dejar de comer con el grupo de compañeros pq siempre que está él se vuelve un puto monólogo infumable. Cuando terminan de comer, cada día sin falta, sale hablando del comedor mareando a quien sea su víctima hasta el escritorio de la misma donde se queda plantado de pie dando la tabarra y aleccionando a la víctima en el tema del día.

Además es medio francés y tiene un acento asqueroso que parece que se está atragantando en una polla cuando habla.


----------



## El gostoso (14 Feb 2022)

Con la España que les habéis dejado, deberían pagaroslo con palos en las costillas


----------



## El gostoso (14 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> El resto de foreros que tú deseas que contesten se follarian a su madre si pudieran, no creo que sean un buen ejemplo



Jevitonta, no se puede culpar a nadie por querer chuparte las tetas.

RESPECT.


----------



## lacuentaatras (14 Feb 2022)

"mi sobrino" a los 15 estaba todo el dia pegado a la play y "bastante despota"......y no le sacabas de ahí......ahora, proximo a los 18, no deja de dar el coñazo con chopenhauer y es "un encanto"...(se ha vuelto lo contrario...)

Coño, a esta "pobre generación" les han puesto "los billares" en el salón de su habitación Y menudos efectos especiales! Que nosotros, los viejos nos tirabamos horas y peleas para "jugar al tenis", con, literalmente 3 Palitos.........
Acabarán artos mucho antes que los de nuestra generación....aunque haya bobos de 30 enganchados.....


----------



## lacuentaatras (14 Feb 2022)

Kremlink dijo:


> Esos chavales NO SE ENTERAN DE NADA, no saben nada de pelotazos inmobiliarios, ni de corrupción ni de política
> 
> 
> Estos chavales follan conejas, fuman petas y andan atrás alante 'de liada'
> ...



entiendo tu última afirmación.......

pero te deja en muy mal lugar las dos primeras...


----------



## Poseidón (14 Feb 2022)

Yo con mi prima hacia de todo. Para que negarlo.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (14 Feb 2022)

¡Déjame algún ejemplar!


----------



## Romu (14 Feb 2022)

Esa generación es el resultado de padres ausentes en casa y que los únicos valores que transmiten los padres es el culto a la vida material.
Los chavales no saben lo que cuesta ganar pasta porque los padres lo solucionan todo comprando el último cacharro tecnológico o dándoles dinero .

Desde su infancia se les ha dado todo tipo de consolas para que estén calladitos y que no molesten. Así de claro.
En vacaciones identifico a las parejas con hijos españolas porque en todas las comidas llevan su ipad, su móvil para que todos vayan comiendo hipnotizados viendo los dibujos animados o jugando en la mesa.




Se puede hablar de padres que tienen a sus hijos como inversiones (porque alguien tiene que heredar... porque ya toca ...porque sino la pareja se va a la mierda por aburrimiento) y cuidan a sus retoños en jaulas de oro .... los jóvenes crecen y ya no caben en esas jaulas donde tienen todo lo material resuelto pero están llenos de carencias emocionales y sentimentales.





Tan sólo hay que ver el descerebrado de 15 años que se cargó a la familia a sangre fría porque le dijeron que le iban a quitar la wi-fi y no podría jugar a la play....se los cargo sin sentimiento de culpa


----------



## Jonny Favourite (14 Feb 2022)

A ver qué queremos?.

Los papás no le han dado un soplamocos al niñato porque hay que educar sin violencia y además se le puede traumatizar.

Señora una hostia bien dada a tiempo evita muchas lágrimas. 

Los profesores están indefensos y atados de pies y manos.

En mi época, cuando algún profesor o profesora me soltaba un guantazo por macarra y se le ocurría llamar a casa y contar la situación mi padre me arreaba otro par de hostias para ir bien templado que en casa no había calefacción. 

No han hecho la puta mili,los padres les consienten todo y nunca les han dicho no.

No han estado en las calles con otros veinte pegándose para establecer jerarquías

¿Qué esperáis de la generación de cristal?

Están muy faltos de hostias ese es el problema


----------



## pocoyo82 (14 Feb 2022)

Lo que hacéis con tal de follar es inaudito


----------



## ULTRAPACO (14 Feb 2022)




----------



## ULTRAPACO (14 Feb 2022)

Me voy a guardar este hilo para que lo lean mis dos hijos uno de 15 y otro de 11. Son buenos crios, obedientes y responsables , el pequeño quizas un poco mas descontrolado porque es un crio todavia.
Ambos estan enganchados al movil e internet en cierta medida.Pero cuando digo hasta aqui es hasta aqui y les corto el internet.

*Se lo voy a enseñar para que me digan que opinan ellos.*

Reconozco que yo he sido de los que les he calentado el culo cuando se han desviado de pequeños, ahora no me arrepiento viendo el panorama.


----------



## Jevitronka (14 Feb 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Jevitonta, no se puede culpar a nadie por querer chuparte las tetas.
> 
> RESPECT.



Estaríais locos de ramate


----------



## Jevitronka (14 Feb 2022)

en tu casa o en mi cueva dijo:


> Cierto. Si son conscientes de que les estás tratando como a subnormales les hundes la autoestima, se vuelven reservados y viven en su mundo imaginario dentro se su burbuja. Incluso al llegar a mayores pueden transformarse en copitos de nieve.



Yo todo lo que les digo va cerrado por un "piensa", "tu qué opinas" y un "todo acto tiene una consecuencia". No quiero que mis primos sean unos blandos manipulables e idiotas que esperen que se lo den todo hecho, quiero personas funcionales que hagan siempre lo que consideren correcto, aunque se equivoquen.


----------



## mondeja (14 Feb 2022)

Traes un niño al mundo sin preguntarle, lo metes en un centro penitenciario en tercer grado y luego "ej k lo niñoh aora zon desagradecido".

Ojalá se vuelvan todos psicópatas y descuarticen a sus langostas.


----------



## djvan (14 Feb 2022)

Kremlink dijo:


> Os comento:
> 
> Niñato de 21 años al que conozco me pide que le saque el coche inmovilizado por la guardia civil en un control. Ni me da las gracias.
> Espere a que me escribiera después del incidente dándome las gracias y ni siquiera me ha contestado.
> ...



Y ademas, cuidado con ellos porque son extremadamente agresivos.. contestan con violencia a situaciones que en nuestra época manteníamos la calma porque sabíamos que podíamos acabar con la boca rota.. entiendo que es por la falta de autoridad con la que han crecido..

Hablando de actitudes lamentables comentare que el otro día parado en un semáforo me golpeó una cría por detrás (entiendo que es por ir mirando la mierda del móvil pues llevaba un rato parado) , un impacto fuerte pero sin consecuencias , detrás llevaba a mi hijo de 3 años contramarcha que por anatomía débil en el cuello a esa edad tuve que ir a urgencias a que le revisara. y la que me golpeó lo sabía… ni me ha llamado para pregunta cómo está el crío..

Esa es la juventud que tenemos.. algunos de ellos son joyas pero mucha de la juventud actual no vale para nada


----------



## djvan (14 Feb 2022)

Romu dijo:


> Esa generación es el resultado de padres ausentes en casa y que los únicos valores que transmiten los padres es el culto a la vida material.
> Los chavales no saben lo que cuesta ganar pasta porque los padres lo solucionan todo comprando el último cacharro tecnológico o dándoles dinero .
> 
> Desde su infancia se les ha dado todo tipo de consolas para que estén calladitos y que no molesten. Así de claro.
> ...



pues yo mas que los que están con la tablet comiendo el mayor signo de no tener autoridad ninguna sobre ellos son los que la estan liando en el restaurante , corriendo y molestando y los padres no los dicen ni mu.

lo del móvil puede ser para que El Niño no monte una llorera y no molestar al resto del restaurante


----------



## Roquete (14 Feb 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Me voy a guardar este hilo para que lo lean mis dos hijos uno de 15 y otro de 11. Son buenos crios, obedientes y responsables , el pequeño quizas un poco mas descontrolado porque es un crio todavia.
> Ambos estan enganchados al movil e internet en cierta medida.Pero cuando digo hasta aqui es hasta aqui y les corto el internet.
> 
> *Se lo voy a enseñar para que me digan que opinan ellos.*
> ...



Les cortas el internet...espero que no tengas una escopeta de caza en casa ¡jajaja!


----------



## bocadRillo (14 Feb 2022)

lacuentaatras dijo:


> "mi sobrino" a los 15 estaba todo el dia pegado a la play y "bastante despota"......y no le sacabas de ahí......ahora, proximo a los 18, no deja de dar el coñazo con chopenhauer y es "un encanto"...(se ha vuelto lo contrario...)
> 
> Coño, a esta "pobre generación" les han puesto "los billares" en el salón de su habitación Y menudos efectos especiales! Que nosotros, los viejos nos tirabamos horas y peleas para "jugar al tenis", con, literalmente 3 Palitos.........
> Acabarán artos mucho antes que los de nuestra generación....aunque haya bobos de 30 enganchados.....



El mío tiene 18 y le pasa igual 
De repente le ha dado por la filosofía existencialista y la historia. 
Los chavales están saturados de tanta pantalla


----------



## Romu (14 Feb 2022)

bocadRillo dijo:


> El mío tiene 18 y le pasa igual
> De repente le ha dado por la filosofía existencialista y la historia.
> Los chavales están saturados de tanta pantalla



Eso es magnífico.
Salir de las pantallas es la mejor opción para TODOS.
Vuelve la comunicación y el contacto social.

Las pantallas hipnotizan e idiotizan.


----------



## El gostoso (14 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Estaríais locos de ramate



Dame leche y llámame loco


----------



## Jevitronka (14 Feb 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Dame leche y llámame loco



Peso con una vaca, pero no soy una vaca.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (14 Feb 2022)

Vi esta página en la cartilla de urbanidad que mi padre tenía cuando pequeño, nunca olvidé esta historia:


----------



## Archibald (15 Feb 2022)

Kremlink dijo:


> Os comento:
> 
> Niñato de 21 años al que conozco me pide que le saque el coche inmovilizado por la guardia civil en un control. Ni me da las gracias.
> Espere a que me escribiera después del incidente dándome las gracias y ni siquiera me ha contestado.
> ...



Déjale con ODON ELORZA un noche, ya verás que suave vuelve el hijo de puta.


----------

